# 'Jeopardy!': Sports Fans Shocked When Contestants Can't Name Insanely Famous Athlete



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 18, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Sports Fans Shocked When Contestants Can't Name Insanely Famous Athlete.


"'Jeopardy!': Sports Fans Shocked When Contestants Can't Name Athlete" https://outsider.com/news/entertain...ked-contestants-cant-name-famous-athlete/amp/

Didn't feel it would be appropriate to post this in the Alex Trebek Died thread.


Richard


----------



## rhonda (Feb 18, 2021)

I wouldn't have known the answer either.  Even with the photo ...


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 18, 2021)

I am a sport fan and I did not know the answer. I knew the face, but not the name. He is not a NBA super star and he is not  playing for a high profile NBA team. IMO.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 18, 2021)

Hubby didn’t know it either


----------



## Luanne (Feb 18, 2021)

Nope, I didn't know either. But I wouldn't call myself a sports fan.  Even after they gave the answer I didn't know who he was.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 18, 2021)

I only follow baseball, never heard of this player.    I don't think this as shocking of news as the internet seems to making it out to be...


----------



## geekette (Feb 18, 2021)

Insanely popular?  Possibly in certain circles.  I've never heard of him.  From the pic, he seems on the younger side, so maybe he will be insanely popular by the end of his career?


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 18, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> I am a sport fan and I did not know the answer. I knew the face, but not the name. He is not a NBA super star and he is not  playing for a high profile NBA team. IMO.


He plays for the Miami Heat now and had a fantastic season and playoff run, although Lebron and the Lakers defeated them 4 games to 2 in the finals.

He’s actually an interesting guy. Butler is quite a coffee connoisseur. If you recall, the NBA was in the bubble in DisneyWorld. He was not too pleased with the coffee selection at the hotel So he ended up buying his own espresso machine and having it shipped to his room. Of course the other players wanted a good cup of coffee, too, so Butler became a barrista, and charged $20/cup. It’s okay. They can afford it. More on that here.








						Jimmy Butler started an overpriced coffee shop in the NBA bubble and now roasts beans, practices latte art, and wants to run his own cafe
					

Jimmy Butler is still working on his coffee skills, perhaps turning Big Face Coffee into a post-NBA business.




					www.insider.com


----------



## am1 (Feb 18, 2021)

I would not know him.  But Dream Teams, athletes on The Simpsons no problem.


----------



## Brett (Feb 18, 2021)

I've never heard of him


----------



## geekette (Feb 18, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> He plays for the Miami Heat now and had a fantastic season and playoff run, although Lebron and the Lakers defeated them 4 games to 2 in the finals.
> 
> He’s actually an interesting guy. Butler is quite a coffee connoisseur. If you recall, the NBA was in the bubble in DisneyWorld. He was not too pleased with the coffee selection at the hotel So he ended up buying his own espresso machine and having it shipped to his room. Of course the other players wanted a good cup of coffee, too, so Butler became a barrista, and charged $20/cup. It’s okay. They can afford it. More on that here.
> 
> ...


thank you for the coffee story.  I do enjoy "hey, maybe I'll start a business" stories.   $20/cup sounds like the kind of funding that every startup could use!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’ Fans Weigh in on Ken Jennings’ Time as Interim Host in His Last Week.


"‘Jeopardy!’ Fans Weigh in on Ken Jennings’ Time as Interim Host" https://outsider.com/news/entertain...-jennings-time-interim-host-in-last-week/amp/


Richard


----------



## davidvel (Feb 19, 2021)

Insanely Famous Athletes are LeBron, Shaq, Jordan, Tiger, Serena, Brady, Rogers. This guy, not so much.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Feb 19, 2021)

I didn't know that and I am an NBA fan.  Jimmy Butler is a great player, but if you asked me some kind of question about a player on the World Series losing team I wouldn't be able to answer it, because I can't tell you right now who won or lost the 2020 World Series.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm an NBA fan.  But quite frankly, on a list of things that are important to know in life, or that would rise to the level of causing me to be "shocked" not to know, this would have to be way, way, way down my list!


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 19, 2021)

What’s the NBA?


Cheers


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 19, 2021)

x3 skier said:


> What’s the NBA?
> 
> 
> Cheers


I'll do you one better!  Why is the NBA?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeopardy! Fans Call for Producer Mike Richards to Become Full-Time Host After Interim Gig.


"Jeopardy! Fans Call for Producer Mike Richards to Become Full-Time Host | PEOPLE.com" https://people.com/tv/jeopardy-fans-call-for-producer-mike-richards-to-become-full-time-host/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Have So Many Feelings About Mike Richards as a Guest Host  Recently, viewers welcomed new Jeopardy! guest host.


"Who Is Mike Richards, the New Guest Host of 'Jeopardy!'? - Get to Know the Show's Executive Producer" https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/life/entertainment/amp35615924/who-is-mike-richards-jeopardy-host/


Richard


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Insanely Famous Athletes are LeBron, Shaq, Jordan, Tiger, Serena, Brady, Rogers. This guy, not so much.


Yes.  Notice how you didn't have to give first name and last name for these folks for us to know who they are?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 10, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Katie Couric Opens Up About Why She Wanted to Guest Host the Show.










						‘Jeopardy!’: Katie Couric Opens Up About Why She Wanted to Guest Host the Show
					

Katie Couric began her time as a guest host on "Jeopardy!" She revealed why she jumped on the opportunity to host the popular game show.



					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’ Ratings Dip With EP Mike Richards’ Debut as Host  











						'Jeopardy!' Ratings Dip With EP Mike Richards' Debut as Host
					

Game show was down 3% following the exit of Ken Jennings




					www.thewrap.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 16, 2021)

'Jeopardy!’ Guest Host Katie Couric Reflects on Alex Trebek’s Legacy.










						'Jeopardy!' Guest Host Katie Couric Reflects on Alex Trebek's Legacy
					

Watch as the journalism icon takes the time to reflect on the late 'Jeopardy!' hosts legacy as her guest hosting tenure nears its end.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 16, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Get To Know Legend Ken Jennings’ Wife.










						'Jeopardy!': Get To Know Legend Ken Jennings' Wife
					

We've gotten to know Jeopardy! champion Ken Jennings well over the last couple of decades, so let's also get to know his better half.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 18, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Will Katie Couric replace Alex Trebek? How long is she hosting?  










						‘Hosting this show is hard’: Katie Couric opens up about ‘Jeopardy!’
					

"Jeopardy!" guest host Katie Couric paid tribute to the man who did the job so effortlessly for 36 years.




					www.deseret.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 18, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Son Follows in His Father’s Footsteps 20 Years After Win, Set to Compete on Game Show Tonight.










						’Jeopardy!’: Son Follows in His Father’s Footsteps 20 Years After Win, Set to Compete Tonight
					

"Jeopardy!" is shaping up to be a family affair, as a son follows in his father's footsteps and competes on the show 20 years later.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 22, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' contestants petition to remove Dr. Oz as
 guest host.










						‘Jeopardy!’ contestants petition to remove Dr. Oz as guest host
					

A 2014 study found “half” of all Dr. Mehmet Oz’s medical advice to be “baseless and wrong.”




					nypost.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 22, 2021)

I didn’t care for dr oz on Jeopardy tonight.   his diction was terrible. Tony Soprano would be an improvement. And my only knowledge of Dr Is cones from his opening statements at Alzheimer’s conferences


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 22, 2021)

We're big Jeopardy fans, I just asked DH and DS because sports is my weakest category. DH had no idea but he's not into basketball. DS immediately knew the answer.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 23, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Katie Couric Explains Why It ‘Doesn’t Feel Right to Call It a Game Show’










						‘Jeopardy!’: Katie Couric Explains Why It ‘Doesn’t Feel Right to Call It a Game Show’
					

Find out why Katie Couric said that it doesn't feel right to call Jeopardy! a game show and how she feels about her time as guest-host.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' in danger with 'embarrassing' Dr. Oz as host, say contestants.










						‘Jeopardy!’ in danger with ‘embarrassing’ Dr. Oz as host, say contestants
					

Kathy Krebs, who failed to make it to Final Jeopardy during her episode in 2016, joked that she’s “no longer the most embarrassing thing to happen on the show” as a result of the Dr. Oz debacle.…




					nypost.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2021)

"Jeopardy!" Fans Are Boycotting the Show Because of This Guest Host.










						"Jeopardy!" Fans Are Boycotting the Show Because of This Guest Host
					

Since Alex Trebek died, the game show has been hosted by a series of guests, but "Jeopardy" fans are calling for a boycott over the latest.




					bestlifeonline.com
				






Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 24, 2021)

Those who may disagree with the shows decision to invite Dr. Mehmet Oz to guest host should remember this. They were close friends and I for one believe, Alex would be happy to see him as same.

Having watched him the past few nights, I think he has done a fantastic job as host, as well as, honering his friend during a difficult time. 


“It is such an honor to be a guest host. I was fortunate to become friends with Alex [Trebek] and visited him, and this show, as often as I could."









						Dr. Oz Kicks Off Jeopardy! Guest Hosting Stint — Grade His Debut
					

Dr. Mehmet Oz began making his Jeopardy! guest hosting rounds on Monday, kicking off a two-week stint behind TV’s most famous lectern.




					tvline.com
				





For fellow TV personality Dr. Mehmet Oz, the relationship to the former “Jeopardy!” host and icon was a little more personal. The two men became close, with Oz counting himself “fortunate” to call Alex his friend. Accordingly, “Jeopardy!” recently invited Dr. Oz on the show as a guest host, where the TV health expert will spend two weeks filling the role of his former friend.









						'Jeopardy!': Dr. Oz Remembers Favorite Memory With Alex Trebek
					

The late Alex Trebek was a welcome guest in millions of homes on a nightly basis. That includes for fellow TV personality Dr. Mehmet Oz.




					outsider.com
				





Dr. Oz and  “Jeopardy!”s late host Alex Trebek were actually close friends. “Dr. Oz is someone who was very close to Alex,” the show’s executive producer Mike Richards told USA TODAY in early March.






						Dr. Mehmet Oz begins 'Jeopardy!' hosting gig Monday | Fox Wilmington WSFX-TV
					

Dr. Mehmet Oz is ready for his new gig as the next guest host of "Jeopardy!"The 60-year-old "Dr. Oz Show" host will start Monday and remain at the helm of the iconic game show for two weeks.Dr. Oz and  "Jeopardy!"s late host Alex Trebek were actually close friends.& ...




					foxwilmington.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 30, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’ Loses Top Ratings Spot for the First Time Since Alex Trebek’s Final Episodes  











						‘Jeopardy!’ Loses Top Ratings Spot for the First Time Since Alex Trebek’s Final Episodes
					

“Jeopardy!” ratings dropped another 5% in Katie Couric’s second week as guest host, falling behind “Family Feud” to finish second for the first time since Alex Trebek’s last episodes. “Jeopardy!” finished with a 5.3 household rating, while “Family Feud” led the week ending March 21 with a 5.4...




					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 1, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’s Alex Trebek and ‘Wheel of Fortune’s' Pat Sajak Swapped Shows for April Fools in 1997  










						'Jeopardy!'s Alex Trebek and 'Wheel of Fortune's Pat Sajak Swapped Shows for April Fools in 1997
					

Celebrate April Fools the "Jeopardy!" and "Wheel of Fortune" way with this fun throwback to one of Alex Trebek's greatest pranks.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 1, 2021)

It appears that each Guest Host does 2 weeks.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 2, 2021)

Dr. Mehmet Oz as 'Jeopardy' Ends Guest Host Run — Should He Return?










						Dr. Oz Set to Wrap Up Jeopardy! Stint — How Does He Stack Up Against the Guest Host Competition? Vote!
					

No question about it: Dr. Mehmet Oz has proven to be an unpopular Jeopardy! guest host — at least in the early going. In a TVLine poll conducted last month at the start of the talk show vet’s…




					tvline.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 3, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’ Guest Host Aaron Rodgers Says He ‘Surprised’ Show’s Staff and Producers: ‘Best Way to Honor Alex’s Memory’  










						'Jeopardy!' Guest Host Aaron Rodgers Says He 'Surprised' Show's Staff and Producers: 'Best Way to Honor Alex's Memory'
					

Excellent news, 'Jeopardy!' and Aaron Rodgers fans! The quarterback was eager to take on the challenge, even surprising those guiding him.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’ Invites Fans to Check Out Guest Host Lineup Ahead of Aaron Rodgers Debut.










						‘Jeopardy!’ Invites Fans to Check Out Guest Host Lineup Ahead of Aaron Rodgers Debut
					

National Football League MVP Aaron Rodgers will be taking his turn as the latest guest host of "Jeopardy!" starting on Monday.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 5, 2021)

'A once-in-a-lifetime-opportunity': 5 things to know ahead of Aaron Rodgers' two-week run as 'Jeopardy!' host









						'A once-in-a-lifetime-opportunity': 5 things to know ahead of Aaron Rodgers' two-week run as 'Jeopardy!' host
					

Green Bay Packers quarterback Aaron Rodgers kicks off his 10-episode stint as "Jeopardy!" guest host starting on Monday.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers Wants to Be the Permanent Host of ‘Jeopardy!’










						Aaron Rodgers Wants to Be the Permanent Host of ‘Jeopardy!’
					

The NFL MVP is the show’s guest host for the next two weeks—and if he has his way, he’ll be back for good




					www.theringer.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 6, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Aaron Rodgers Opens Up About Alex Trebek’s ‘Rags to Riches’ Story, Says He’s Been Reading Autobiography to Prepare  Before it is all said and done,










						'Jeopardy!': Aaron Rodgers Opens Up About Alex Trebek's 'Rags to Riches' Story, Says He's Been Reading Autobiography
					

Green Bay Packers quarterback is adding 'Jeopardy!' guest host to his list of titles. And he's inspired by the late Alex Trebek to do so.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 6, 2021)

A 'Jeopardy!' contestant left interim host Aaron Rodgers speechless by referencing a controversial Packers' play.









						A 'Jeopardy!' contestant left interim host Aaron Rodgers speechless by referencing a controversial Packers' play
					

Three months after the NFC Championship, Aaron Rodgers still doesn't have an answer as to why the Packers kicked a field goal vs. the Bucs.




					news.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 6, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' guest host Aaron Rodgers gets trolled brilliantly by contestant.










						'Jeopardy!' guest host Aaron Rodgers gets trolled brilliantly by contestant
					

Rodgers handled it well, at least.




					mashable.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 7, 2021)

‘Jeopardy’: Aaron Rodgers Says Executive Producer Mike Richards ‘Was a Blast To Work With’










						'Jeopardy': Aaron Rodgers Says Executive Producer Mike Richards 'Was a Blast To Work With'
					

Aaron Rodgers' guest-hosting stint on "Jeopardy!" begins Monday evening. The quarterback sounded excited about his experiences on set.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 7, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers On His Favorite Memories of Alex Trebek | Guest Host Exclusive Interview | JEOPARDY!






.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 7, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Ken Jennings Admits He Wants ‘Another Chance’ Hosting the Show  











						‘Jeopardy!’: Ken Jennings Admits He Wants ‘Another Chance’ Hosting the Show
					

Though he has already had a turn, Ken Jennings is hoping he gets another crack at hosting the popular game show Jeopardy!.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 8, 2021)

Dr. Oz is a ratings loser for 'Jeopardy!' after controversy.










						Dr. Oz is a ratings loser for ‘Jeopardy!’ after controversy
					

Time to bring in LeVar Burton.




					nypost.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 8, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Video Shows Guest Host Aaron Rodgers' 'Pre-Show Rituals'










						'Jeopardy!': Video Shows Guest Host Aaron Rodgers' 'Pre-Show Rituals'
					

Aaron Rodgers has burst onto the Jeopardy! scene in glorious fashion. Consequently, the MVP quarterback is showing off his talents.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 9, 2021)

Night 4 of Aaron Rodgers on 'Jeopardy!': Four Degrees of Vince Lombardi and, to the host's delight, a 'Princess Bride ...










						Night 4 of Aaron Rodgers on 'Jeopardy!': Four Degrees of Vince Lombardi and, to the host's delight, a 'Princess Bride' clue
					

On Night 4 as "Jeopardy!" host, Aaron Rodgers mentioned Green Bay, met his "football cousin" and got to read a clue from one of his favorite movies.



					www.greenbaypressgazette.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers Sends Message After Hosting Jeopardy! This Week.










						Aaron Rodgers Sends Message After Hosting Jeopardy! This Week
					

With his first week of "Jeopardy!' hosting in the books, Green Bay Packers quarterback Aaron Rodgers took to Twitter to reflect on his time.




					thespun.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2021)

Inside the 'Jeopardy!' Guest Host Rotation.










						Inside the ‘Jeopardy!’ Guest Host Rotation
					

This season’s experiment with a carousel of fresh faces has forced the stalwart quiz show—and its contestants—to rethink much of what they know about ‘Jeopardy!’




					www.theringer.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 14, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers had another great moment on 'Jeopardy!' and is making a strong case to become the permanent host.










						Aaron Rodgers had another great moment on 'Jeopardy!' and is making a strong case to become the permanent host
					

Aaron Rodgers has been sharp as a guest host of "Jeopardy!" and made a strong case to continue in the role.




					www.insider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 14, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Guest Host Aaron Rodgers Shares Rare Pic of the Game Show Podium.










						‘Jeopardy!’: Guest Host Aaron Rodgers Shares Rare Pic of the Game Show Podium
					

Green Bay Packers and NFL superstar Aaron Rodgers certainly seems to be enjoying his run as Jeopardy! guest host this week.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Tournament of Champions Host Buzzy Cohen Revealed Fondest Memory of Alex Trebek.










						'Jeopardy!' Tournament of Champions Host Buzzy Cohen Revealed Fondest Memory of Alex Trebek
					

“Jeopardy!” Tournament of Champions host Buzzy Cohen remembers late host Alex Trebek fondly and was sad to see him go last November.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Ken Jennings Hilariously Reacts to Claim He's Better Guest Host Than Aaron Rodgers  











						'Jeopardy!': Ken Jennings Hilariously Reacts to Claim He's Better Guest Host Than Aaron Rodgers
					

Since the passing of longtime host Alex Trebek last year, Jeopardy! is marching forward with the assistance of a few celebrities.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers Roasted A 'Jeopardy!' Contestant For Their Fun Biographical Fact.










						Aaron Rodgers Roasted A ’Jeopardy!’ Contestant For Their Fun Fact
					

The Packers quarterback joined a time-honored tradition perfected by Alex Trebek: gently ribbing a contestant for their biological info.




					uproxx.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 16, 2021)

With nearly 17 years under his belt and 37 years of age, I think Aaron would give up football and take on hosting. If offered the job by the producers of course.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 16, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Aaron Rodgers had another great moment on 'Jeopardy!' and is making a strong case to become the permanent host.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After he couldn’t pronounce Edna St Vincent Millay’s name,and then looked up with a grin saying I know the answer, it is a definite no.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Aaron Rodgers Reveals How He Hopes to Be 'Remembered' as Guest Host.










						'Jeopardy!': Aaron Rodgers Reveals How He Hopes to Be 'Remembered' as Guest Host
					

In a recent post, Aaron Rodgers showed his deep respect for Alex Trebek and detailed how he hopes fans will remember his time as guest host.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2021)

See adorable photo of 'Jeopardy!' guest host Anderson Cooper's son watching him on TV for the first time.










						See adorable photo of 'Jeopardy!' guest host Anderson Cooper's son watching him on TV for the first time
					

Anderson Cooper is on TV nearly every evening, but his nearly 1-year-old son just got to watch his dad on-screen for the first time on "Jeopardy!"



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 25, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Goes Behind Category with Breathtaking Video.










						'Jeopardy!' Goes Behind Extravagant Palace Category with Breathtaking Video
					

"Jeopardy!" released a new video today showing off their new category for the show, and the palace they use for it is absolutely stunning.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 27, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Tournament host Buzzy Cohen says his young daughter was in awe of Alex Trebek.










						'Jeopardy!': Tournament host Buzzy Cohen says his young daughter was in awe of Alex Trebek
					

Former champ Buzzy Cohen, hosting "Jeopardy!" Tournament of Champions, recalls Alex Trebek and his 5-year-old daughter's fan encounter.




					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 27, 2021)

Is Ryan Bilger the Sorest 'Jeopardy!' Loser Ever? (POLL) - TV Insider.










						Is Ryan Bilger the Sorest 'Jeopardy!' Loser Ever? (POLL)
					

Fans couldn't help but notice his reaction after rival Veronica beat him during Final Jeopardy.




					www.tvinsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (May 27, 2021)

Yes, Ryan Bilger is the sorest Jeopardy loser ever.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 28, 2021)

Ratings, polling don't help Aaron Rodgers' case to host Jeopardy!










						Ratings, polling don’t help Aaron Rodgers’ case to host Jeopardy!
					

Early last month, Packers quarterback Aaron Rodgers wisely emerged for a media tour aimed at goosing the ratings for his two-week stint as guest host of Jeopardy! If it helped, it didn’t help enough. Via Sports Business Journal, Rodgers’ ratings during his two-week run trail those generated by...




					sports.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 1, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' guest host Mayim Bialik on the 'dream job,' biggest challenge, Alex Trebek's legacy.










						'Jeopardy!' guest host Mayim Bialik on the 'dream job,' biggest challenge, Alex Trebek's legacy
					

Clue: This "Big Bang Theory" theory actress and neurobiologist is about to "Blossom" as "Jeopardy!" guest host. Answer: Who is Mayim Bialik?




					sports.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 1, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 'Jeopardy!' guest host Mayim Bialik on the 'dream job,' biggest challenge, Alex Trebek's legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she did a wonderful job as host. I hope the producers are willing to move to a female host. Is it host or hostess?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 4, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' contestant goes viral for 'goofy ' facial expressions throughout show.










						'Jeopardy!' contestant goes viral for 'goofy' facial expressions throughout show
					

"Jeopardy!" contestant Julia Markham Cameron put on quite the show during Thursdays' episode with some over-the-top facial expressions.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 4, 2021)

She's quite the personality. It was humorous when her reply was, "What is the Big Bang" and she pointed to and winked at Mayim.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 6, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Lose It Over New Guest Host.










						"Jeopardy" Fans Are Losing It Over New Guest Host
					

Jeopardy! fans have a new favorite guest host, and it’s an actress who is known to be a total brainiac. Big Bang Theory actress Mayim Bialik has been




					www.gossipcop.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 6, 2021)

Why This 'Jeopardy!' Contestant Has Fans Divided.










						This ‘Jeopardy!’ Contestant Has Fans Divided - Here's Why
					

A contestant during Mayim Bialik’s first week guest-hosting Jeopardy! has garnered attention from fans that has nothing to do with her victorious run on




					www.gossipcop.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2021)

The Jeopardy! guest hosts, ranked worst to best.










						The Jeopardy! guest hosts, ranked worst to best
					

From the disastrous Dr. Oz to the clear front-runner




					www.avclub.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 15, 2021)

"Big Bang Theory" Actress Mayim Bialik Scores 2nd Lowest Rating So Far as "Jeopardy!" Guest Host.










						“Big Bang Theory” Actress Mayim Bialik Scores 2nd Lowest Rating So Far as “Jeopardy!” Guest Host
					

The “Jeopardy!” story just get worse and worse. Numbers for Mayim Bialik’s first week of guest hosting are in, and they are bad. The “Big Bang Theory” star pulled in j…



					www.showbiz411.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 16, 2021)

Savannah Guthrie shares 'Jeopardy!' nerves, biggest takeaway from Jean Trebek interview.










						Savannah Guthrie shares 'Jeopardy!' nerves, biggest takeaway from Jean Trebek interview
					

"I was really excited, but I also was intimidated," "Today co-anchor Savannah Guthrie says of her turn as guest-host on "Jeopardy!"



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 18, 2021)

'Wheel of Fortune,' 'Jeopardy!' and More Game Shows' History to Be Preserved at First-of-lts-Kind Archive.










						'Wheel of Fortune,' 'Jeopardy!' and More Game Shows' History to Be Preserved at First-of-Its-Kind Archive
					

Game shows like "Wheel of Fortune," "The Price Is Right," and "Jeopardy!" will be featured in an all-new museum exhibit in New York.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 18, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Freak Out After a Champion Reveals "Spooky" Detail About Her Episode.










						'Jeopardy!' Fans Freak Out After a Champion Reveals “Spooky” Detail About Her Episode
					

This is actually wild.




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ken Jennings Makes His Feelings About Next Jeopardy! Host Clear.







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 23, 2021)

Jeopardy! Apologizes After Backlash Over "Outdated and Inaccurate" Medical Clue.










						Jeopardy! Apologizes After Backlash Over "Outdated and Inaccurate" Medical Clue - E! Online
					

Jeopardy!'s Twitter account posted an apology on June 22 after complaints from viewers about a clue regarding a medical disorder.




					www.eonline.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 29, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Dr. Sanjay Gupta Emotionally Tributes Alex Trebek Ahead of Guest Hosting Debut.










						'Jeopardy!': Dr. Sanjay Gupta Emotionally Tributes Alex Trebek Ahead of Guest Hosting Debut
					

As Dr. Sanjay Gupta steps into his new role as a guest host on "Jeopardy!" the celebrity doctor can't help but get emotional about the gig




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Knew Immediately How They Felt About Dr. Sanjay Gupta as Guest Host.










						Jeopardy! Fans React to Dr. Sanjay Gupta’s First Episode as Guest Host
					

Could he be the new permanent host?!




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





Richard


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 'Jeopardy!' Fans Knew Immediately How They Felt About Dr. Sanjay Gupta as Guest Host.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like him, but I want to see Lamar Burton before making final judgment.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 1, 2021)

Jeopardy!': New Three-Day Champ Racks Up Major Winnings.










						‘Jeopardy!’: New Three-Day Champ Racks Up Major Winnings
					

Courtney Shah is the reigning 'Jeopardy!' champ after three straight wins. See how much she won so far and learn more about her here.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jul 1, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 'Jeopardy!' Fans Knew Immediately How They Felt About Dr. Sanjay Gupta as Guest Host.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If not for the other commitments he has, Dr. Gupta would be the one I think should carry on for Alex. I don't even have to see the others to know this. He' as knowledgeable and charismatic as Alex and would fill the void wonderfully.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 13, 2021)

Jeopardy! Serves Up A Steaming Pile Of 'Gamer's Delight'










						Jeopardy! Serves Up A Steaming Pile Of 'Gamer's Delight'
					

What is: Painfully obvious PlayStation commercial?




					kotaku.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2021)

Sport fans can you name ten baseball players from tonight All Star Baseball game ????? 

Please remember the subject of this thread.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 13, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Sport fans can you name ten baseball players from tonight All Star Baseball game ?????
> 
> Please remember the subject of this thread.


I don’t think I can name anybody in the so-called All-Star Game

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 14, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans React to George Stephanopoulos's First Episode as Guest Host.










						'Jeopardy!' Fans React to George Stephanopoulos’s First Episode as Guest Host
					

Some say he's been the best guest host so far.




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 14, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Wishes Legendary Show Announcer Johnny Gilbert Happy Birthday in New Post.










						‘Jeopardy!’ Wishes Legendary Show Announcer Johnny Gilbert Happy Birthday in New Post
					

"Jeopardy!" wished a heartfelt happy birthday to long-time show announcer Johnny Gilbert. Gilbert's as much an icon as the late Alex Trebek.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 17, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Viewers Call Out Wrong Answer on Show.










						'Jeopardy!' Viewers Call Out Wrong Answer on Show
					

Fans react on social media to question posed by guest host George Stephanopoulos.




					www.tvinsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 21, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans React to Robin Roberts's First Episode as Guest Host.










						'Jeopardy!' Fans React to Robin Roberts's First Episode as Guest Host
					

The show has yet to pick a permanent host replacement.




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 27, 2021)

' Jeopardy' contestant hits new record for Lowest score ever as LeVar Burton makes his debut.










						'Jeopardy' contestant hits new record for lowest score ever as LeVar Burton makes his debut
					

LeVar Burton's 'Jeopardy' hosting debut was certainly memorable as a contestant broke the record for lowest score.




					ew.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jul 27, 2021)

Watching LeVar Burton guest host was almost as hard as watching Patrick Pearce try to play.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 27, 2021)

I wasn't able to see this, with the Olympics taking that time slot. A note on the screen says to watch on COZY network, but I'm not finding it on Direct Tv.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> I wasn't able to see this, with the Olympics taking that time slot. A note on the screen says to watch on COZY network, but I'm not finding it on Direct Tv.  Anyone else having this problem?


In our area Jeopardy is on a different channel from the Olympics.  Jeopardy is on CBS and the Olympics on NBC.  I haven't watched Jeopardy yet, but have been recording it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 27, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Aren't Holding Back Their Thoughts After Watching LeVar Burton as Guest Host.










						'Jeopardy!' Fans Aren't Holding Back Their Thoughts After Watching LeVar Burton as Guest Host
					

The clock is ticking for the show to pick a permanent host replacement.




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jul 28, 2021)

'Jeopardy' contestant hits new record for lowest score ever as LeVar Burton makes his debut
					

LeVar Burton's 'Jeopardy' hosting debut was certainly memorable as a contestant broke the record for lowest score.




					ew.com
				




61 Comments









						LeVar Burton’s debut as 'Jeopardy!' guest host overshadowed by record for lowest score ever
					

The record for lowest score on Jeopardy! was negative $6,800 and stood for over six years before being overtaken by $600 on Monday.




					www.yahoo.com
				




191 Comments


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 29, 2021)

LeVar Burton's daughter roasts his 'Jeopardy'
 hosting debut.










						LeVar Burton’s daughter roasts his ‘Jeopardy’ hosting debut
					

The “Roots” star’s daughter jokingly trolled him as they watched his “Jeopardy” episode together.




					nypost.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 3, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Clarifies Rules After Contestant's
 Answering Style Irks Viewers.










						'Jeopardy!' clarifies rules after contestant's answering style irks viewers
					

Current "Jeopardy!" champ Matt Amodio boasts an eight-game winning streak—but his phrasing of answers has become a big talking point.




					www.newsweek.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 3, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' viewers don't know who guest host David Faber is, but they love him anyway.










						‘Jeopardy!’ viewers don’t know who guest host David Faber is, but they love him anyway
					

During his intro, David Faber touched on what he learned from Alex Trebek after competing in the Jeopardy! Power Players Tournament back in 2012.




					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 3, 2021)

Jeopardy champion Matt Amodio on LeVar Burton, pop culture, and why he didn't want to try out for the show.










						Jeopardy champion Matt Amodio on LeVar Burton, pop culture, and why he didn't want to try out for the show
					

The eight-day champion is already among the top 10 highest-winning Jeopardy contestants ever.




					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeopardy! leas Reportedly Decided On lts Next llost.










						Jeopardy! Has Reportedly Decided On Its Next Host
					

"Jeopardy!" has reportedly decided on its next full-time host -- and it's not Green Bay Packers quarterback Aaron Rodgers.




					thespun.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 5, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Executive Producer Mike Richards
 Nearing Deal To Succeed Alex Trebek As Host.










						‘Jeopardy!’ Executive Producer Mike Richards Nearing Deal To Succeed Alex Trebek As Host
					

The search for new permanent host of Jeopardy! has come to an end. The show’s executive producer Mike Richards is finalizing a deal to succeed the late Alex Trebek as emcee of the venerable s…




					deadline.com
				





Richard


----------



## Luanne (Aug 5, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 'Jeopardy!' Executive Producer Mike Richards
> Nearing Deal To Succeed Alex Trebek As Host.
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of no surprise they may pick someone who is already part of the franchise.  Luckily he did well as host.  He was one on my favorites.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 5, 2021)

Who is Mike Richards? He May Be Permanent
 'Jeopardy!' Host.










						Everything You Need to Know About Mike Richards, the Next Jeopardy! Host
					

Mike Richards, the executive producer of both Jeopardy! and Wheel of Fortune, who spent two weeks behind the podium earlier this year as guest host of the iconic quiz show has been named the next permanent host of the syndicated version of Jeopardy!Sony Pictures, producer of Jeopardy! confirmed...




					parade.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 7, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Start & End Of Host Search Tainted By Controversy As Past Comes Back To Haunt Frontrunners.










						‘Jeopardy!’: Start & End Of Host Search Tainted By Controversy As Past Comes Back To Haunt Frontrunners
					

Replacing an icon on a beloved show is a daunting task. For Jeopardy!, it has become virtually a mission impossible as a legion of passionate fans, still grieving over the death of host Alex Trebek…




					deadline.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 10, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' champion continues impressive run becoming the fourth-highest regular season earner of all time.










						‘Jeopardy!’ champion continues impressive run becoming the fourth-highest regular season earner of all time
					

The 14-day champ has officially entered the conversation with Jeopardy! legends like James Holzhauer and Ken Jennings.



					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 11, 2021)

'Jeopardy ' will replace Alex Trebek with not one, but two hosts.










						'Jeopardy' will replace Alex Trebek with not one, but two hosts
					

When the new season of "Jeopardy!" debuts on September 13, executive producer Mike Richards will be behind the host lectern.




					www.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 13, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Contestant Matt Amodio Becomes
 3rd All-Time Highest Winner with $547600:
 'l'm Honored'










						Jeopardy! Contestant Matt Amodio Becomes 3rd All-Time Highest Winner
					

Jeopardy! winner Matt Amodio is now behind fellow top players Ken Jennings and James Holzhauer




					people.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fans rip apart new 'Jeopardy!' hosts: 'Was fun while it lasted'.










						Fans rip apart new ‘Jeopardy!’ hosts: ‘Was fun while it lasted’
					

Looks like the popularity of the new hosts of “Jeopardy!” are in fact, in jeopardy.




					nypost.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 14, 2021)

Report: Mayim Bialik Was The First Pick To llost 'Jeopardy!' Full-Time.










						Report: Mayim Bialik Was The First Pick To Host ’Jeopardy!’ Full-Time
					

According to TMZ Bialik, a host not without her own controversy, was the show’s first pick but she was too busy to host full-time.




					uproxx.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 14, 2021)

18-game winner Matt Amodio is coming back on September 13!










						To be continued: Medina’s Matt Amodio wins again on ‘Jeopardy!’ season finale
					

Viewers won't have to wait too long to see how long Amodio can keep his amazing streak alive. The new season of "Jeopardy!" premieres on Sept. 13.




					www.cleveland.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Luanne (Aug 14, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 18-game winner Matt Amodio is coming back on September 13!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter and I have been watching Jeopardy together.  She really wants to see Matt defeated.  Not because she doesn't like him, but just because.


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 14, 2021)

Luanne said:


> My daughter and I have been watching Jeopardy together.  She really wants to see Matt defeated.  Not because she doesn't like him, but just because.


And I agree with her.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2021)

Mike Richards out as 'Jeopardy!' host after past
 scrutinized.










						Mike Richards out as 'Jeopardy!' host after past scrutinized
					

Richards was chosen last week as the successor to Alex Trebek, but his selection was seen as divisive from the beginning.




					www.pbs.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 2, 2021)

"Jeopardy" Champ James Holzhauer Reacted To Mike Richards' Firing, And He Did Not Hold Back.










						"Jeopardy" Champ James Holzhauer Reacted To Mike Richards' Firing, And He Did Not Hold Back
					

"Ding dong the witch is dead."




					www.buzzfeed.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 3, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Had To Clarify lts Rules Because A Very Good Champion Has A Very Annoying Answering Habit.










						’Jeopardy!’ Clarified Its Rules After A Player’s Annoying Answers
					

Matt Amodio doesn’t always use proper grammar when answering on ’Jeopardy!’ and despite his wild success he’s driving some fans crazy.




					uproxx.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 3, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 18-game winner Matt Amodio is coming back on September 13!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, that’s right around the corner.  Time goes by so quickly


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 16, 2021)

Ken Jennings and Mayim Bialik will host 'Jeopardy!' for the rest ofthe year.










						Ken Jennings and Mayim Bialik will host 'Jeopardy!' for the rest of the year | CNN Business
					

Sony Pictures Television has bought itself some time to sort out its "Jeopardy!" mess.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MdRef (Sep 16, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Ken Jennings and Mayim Bialik will host 'Jeopardy!' for the rest ofthe year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works for me now, if only someone could outshine that clown Amodio.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 2, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' champion Matt Amodio tops James
 Holzhauer's 32-day winning streak.










						'Jeopardy!' champion Matt Amodio tops James Holzhauer's 32-day winning streak
					

Sorry "Jeopardy James!" Reigning champ Matt Amodio surpassed the high-wagering James Holzhauer's consecutive wins Friday, clinching his 33rd victory.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 2, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 'Jeopardy!' champion Matt Amodio tops James
> Holzhauer's 32-day winning streak.
> 
> 
> ...


I was happy to see him pass that record.  It occurred to me that when he eventually loses, Some tuggers  will speculate that he lost on purpose because he was tired of being on the show.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' winner continues streak with big wager that even got Ken Jennings's attention.










						'Jeopardy!' winner continues streak with big wager that even got Ken Jennings's attention
					

Matt Amodio’s meteoric rise in the "Jeopardy!" record books continued on Monday




					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 7, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Star Matt Amodio Goes Off on Twitter After Ken Jennings Reacts to His Latest Win.










						'Jeopardy!' Star Matt Amodio Goes Off on Twitter About Ken Jennings and James Holzhauer
					

He said what he said!




					www.womansday.com
				





Richard


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2021)

I love Matt and want to see him run an entire board just once.

I also love the way the Jeopardy big guys tweet to each other, and wouldn't at all describe Matt's Twitter interaction with them to be what the headline in the previous post says. Doesn't "go off on" usually mean a negative rant?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 8, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> I love Matt and want to see him run an entire board just once.
> 
> I also love the way the Jeopardy big guys tweet to each other, and wouldn't at all describe Matt's Twitter interaction with them to be what the headline in the previous post says. Doesn't "go off on" usually mean a negative rant?


My daughter and I watch Jeopardy together.  Somewhat early in Matt's run she really wanted to see him defeated.  Now she's liking him a lot more.  I think he's amazing.  But can you imagine waiting almost your whole life to get on Jeopardy and then find out you have to go up against him?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 8, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Champ Matt Amodio Reveals Ultimate Goal if He Beats Ken Jennings.










						'Jeopardy!' Champ Matt Amodio Reveals Ultimate Goal If He Beats Ken Jennings
					

'Jeopardy!' champion Matt Amodio has a very specific goal if he beats Ken Jennings in the number of total wins on the long-running gameshow




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2021)

Matt was wearing a hand me down sweater yesterday, gifted by a defeated contestant. He mentioned his first win paid for a years rent


----------



## Luanne (Oct 8, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> Matt was wearing a hand me down sweater yesterday, gifted by a defeated contestant. He mentioned his first win paid for a years rent


My daughter has commented that his winnings will pay off his student loans.


----------



## Brett (Oct 11, 2021)

Mayim Bialik Wants the ‘Jeopardy!’ Job. Is She ‘Neutral’ Enough?

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/11/arts/television/mayim-bialik-jeopardy.html

But Bialik — a popular sitcom actor who blogged when blogging was popular, vlogged when vlogging was popular, and now has her own podcast — has long drawn attention, and controversy, with copious public statements of her own. Nearly a decade ago she wrote in a book of making an “informed decision not to vaccinate our children,” prompting her to clarify last year that they would get vaccinated against the coronavirus. She blogged about donating money to buy bulletproof vests for the Israel Defense Forces. She endorsed a “brain health supplement” earlier this year for a company that agreed to settle a class-action lawsuit accusing it of false advertising.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 11, 2021)

Goodbye Matt


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 11, 2021)

We had the Sox/Rays game on (GO SOX, 5-0 in the 4th!!) but turned to watch Final Jeopardy. I'm really sad he's done but I hope he moves on to do what he said he wants to do, just make people feel good.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 11, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' champion Matt Amodio finally loses, ending winning streak at 38 games.










						'Jeopardy!' champion Matt Amodio finally loses, ending winning streak at 38 games
					

Matt Amodio’s record-breaking winning streak on “Jeopardy!” has officially come to an end after 38 wins and $1,518,601 in overall prize money.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 11, 2021)

Jeopardy comment board. Most sure he didn’t want to play anymore.  Hey wouldn’t you get tired of earning thousands for a half hour of work 
They said the same about ken and James


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 11, 2021)

The nature of Jeopardy! Is that there is ALWAYS a time, and set of clues that benefit one (or more) players more than the current champ. I was surprised tonight when both challengers whupped Matt, and not by just $1. We will see him again.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 11, 2021)

I can’t believe he got that question wrong. Even I knew the correct response.


----------



## MdRef (Oct 12, 2021)

Glad to see his run end. You knew who was going to win after the first round and even sometimes at the first commercial break.

Until this game, Matt faced only a few legitimate challengers. Actually being challenged seem to throw him off his game just a bit, along with not finding that first Daily Double and doubling his winning as he always did. Jonathan surprised me and being 2 out of 3 on the Daily Doubles, along with knowing the final jeopardy clue, put the final nail in the coffin. Seeing that Jessica would have won if not Jonathan, also was a shock, like Matt being in 3rd place and not knowing the answer.

Matt did say at one point he just wanted to win a million dollars more than Ken. Not this time Matt.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 12, 2021)

There is no way he couldn't have known the answer to final Jeopardy! Poland, really? Danube and Alps were dead giveaways to Austria. 
I understand being off his game during the board rounds, and having the bad luck to not uncover the Daily Doubles, but come on....


----------



## JudyH (Oct 12, 2021)

I guess he never took a riverboat cruise with his parents.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Rally Around Matt Amodio After He Shares an Emotional Personal Update.










						'Jeopardy!' Fans Rally Around Matt Amodio After He Shares an Emotional Personal Update
					

The Jeopardy! champion seems to be having a hard time adjusting.




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Don't Want to Accept the Shows Latest News About Amy Schneider










						'Jeopardy!' Fans Don't Want to Accept the Show's Latest News About Amy Schneider
					

'Jeopardy!' features champion Amy Schneider who is currently on a 13-game winning streak. Her games have been paused because of the Professors Tournament. Here is when she will return.




					www.yahoo.com
				





Richard


----------



## Luanne (Dec 10, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 'Jeopardy!' Fans Don't Want to Accept the Shows Latest News About Amy Schneider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was kind of non-news.  Amy's streak is being interrupted for a special tournament of college professors.  This has happened in the past.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 8, 2022)

Amy Schneider is the first woman to win more than $1 million on 'Jeopardy!'










						Amy Schneider is the first woman to win more than $1 million on 'Jeopardy!'
					

Since her record-breaking run began on Nov. 17, Schneider has won 28 consecutive victories and become just the fourth person to top $1 million in regular-season earnings.




					news.wjct.org
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2022)

Congratulations to Amy Schneider on this major achievement on the Jeopardy quiz show.

This achievement is to be applauded by everyone.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 15, 2022)

Amy Schneider's more than $I.I million in 'Jeopardy!'
 winnings will come with a hefty tax bill










						Amy Schneider's more than $1.1 million in 'Jeopardy!' winnings will come with a hefty tax bill
					

Amy Schneider has racked up more than $1.1 million in a "Jeopardy!" winning streak. She will likely owe roughly half of that to taxes when she leaves the show.




					www.cnbc.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 26, 2022)

Alex Trebek's House Is Up For Sale! 










						Alex Trebek’s House Is Up For Sale!
					

The house of the late “Jeopardy!” host Alex Trebek is up for sale.




					stories.app.goo.gl
				





Richard


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 26, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Amy Schneider's more than $I.I million in 'Jeopardy!'
> winnings will come with a hefty tax bill
> 
> 
> ...



A question I have always wondered about - In that the show is filmed in California do the Contestants owe California Income Tax? Then if they are Residents of another State do they owe income Tax in that State? This is of course in addition to any Federal Income Taxes.


----------



## MdRef (Jan 26, 2022)

Uncle Sam will get his cut in more ways then one.

The IRS also won big. All winnings on game shows are considered ordinary income, taxed up to 37% by the IRS. And most states have state income tax, too. Even though Holzhauer is a resident of Nevada, the game show took place in California, which means he must pay taxes in that state, sports and betting website The Action Network reported. Combined, federal and California state taxes will put Holzhauer’s net winnings at $1.29 million — a 47.6 percent cut, the site said.









						'Jeopardy James' will likely have to pay $1.2M in taxes
					

Even though Holzhauer is a resident of Nevada, the game show took place in California, which means he must pay taxes in that state, leaving him with just $1.29 million.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 28, 2022)

One Jeopardy Prop Alex Trebek Loved That Ken Jennings Just Can't Get On Board With










						One Jeopardy Prop Alex Trebek Loved That Ken Jennings Just Can't Get On Board With
					

Come on, Ken!




					www.cinemablend.com
				





Richard


----------

